# 9DP 3DT -Tested Early, Losing My Marbles



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello

I have been really stupid and just done a test I'm 9dp 3dt and it was BFN, I am now losing my marbles and feeling very negative...

Please cheer me up and tell me I can still get a BFP?? 

xx


----------



## isla252 (Sep 11, 2009)

i think to early to test but your test date is late i to had fet on 2 march and test monday 15


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Isla  tell me about it OTD is a bit long!! Gonna test again on Tues and see what happens xx


----------



## Sasha2016 (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree. I had my ET on 4 March and my OTD is 15 March. I'm curious that there appears to be so much discrepancy in the OTD on this site. I would have thought that that was a standard. Maybe not?

GM


----------



## MrsMossy (Mar 4, 2010)

I have just done the same thing, my test date is 17/03 and I tested this morning getting a BFN although I used a clear blue test which I have read are not brilliant.
Feeling really rubbish and trying to stay positive. This is really hard.


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I got a BFP 8 days after a 5dt using a First Response test and a Clearblue digital.  I know many people who have had BFP's around the 8/9 days days after a 5dt, but for a 3 day it is usually a few days longer.

Everyone is different, but usually, if you dont have a BFP 14 days after EC you arent going to get one. Ii know different clinics have different time scales for OTD's for some its 14 days after EC for others its 14 days after ET.....but dont give up hope until your OTD

If you test early, just say to yourself  "Thats ok, I'm testing early, I will try again in 2 days time". Lots can change in 2 days and hopefully you will get BFP's.

I've always been a early tester, because I am impatient and have to know,  I havent ever been really disappointed when I've tested early because I know it is early. When I come to OTD and its still negative... well thats a different story...   

Dont use cheap HPT's they are a waste of money, for early testing the best ones are First Response.

The most accurate way to find out if you are pregnant or not, is a blood test, you can do those early.


 and think positive   

Cozy


----------



## sequinn (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello

I actually have TWO OTD.  One nurse told us to test on the 24th March and then the other one told us the 22nd.  Didn't bother asking about the discrepancy, just par for the course with our experience of clinics!!

Good luck all (I'm going to test on the 21st - tee hee!)

xxx


----------



## MrsMossy (Mar 4, 2010)

Cozy thank you for the reply, I know what you have said makes sense.
I should not have done it really. Going to stay positive and I still wont know until 17/03.XXX


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for all yur replies, I too am a serial POAS addict and just need to know, as soon as possible, I have tested again today 14dpo (11dp3dt) and still BFN  

Gonna give it a couple of dys and test again, but I think I know the outcome now, just want it to be over TBH xx


----------

